# 44LB.S OF SAUSAGE TODAY AND TOMORROW



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr.L shot me a doe in south Texas Sunday. I'm making up a batch of Cajun/Italian wieners for Cornhusker and myself.. Pics in a bit...:biggrin:
Thanks for the donation Brad!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok its in the smoker drying.... Man that was a job by myself..
Here ya go Cornholio...:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You should have to lug that much meat around with you every day... :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HUH??? :rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Booyaa!!!! Smokin...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You are getting that box down Randall. looks good.
Didn't see Corny being a weiners man though. :rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You check out the inside of that box now... Nice and smokey.... Its a nice brown patina...:cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

YOE MAK ME HUNGREY


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just had a McGiver moment... The homeade element burned out right in the middle of the cook... OOOHHH CRAPPPP... Ran to the shop and scurried around till I saw the Heat Gun.... :idea:

HOOKED IT UP TO THE THERMOCOUPLE AND PLACED IT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE SMOKEHOUSE.. 
Holdin 185 and Sausage in a bit boys....:rotfl:
Dam I'm a genius... Thats Randall in short form....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

10 Mo minutes...:brew2:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its done and takin a bath.. Internal temp 154.. cooled and now dryin...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks good Randall, I'll call ya in a bit after church.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

looks good. but i have never seen the bath part. why and what for?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

cool it down quickly and stop the cooking process.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> cool it down quickly and stop the cooking process.


 Exactly,, 
here is the element malfunction.. that thing has lasted 3 years and no probs... The heat gun saved the day....:brew2:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cornholio is now in possesion of 22lbs. of my wieners.....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

All I can say is *WOW!!!*Good stuff Randall. Really appreciate the phone call and the hard work. Excellent flavor.

Gimme a call anytime you got some extra to get rid of. LOL

Thanks again, really excellent stuff!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad you and the girls like it.. It was a special blend just for you guys.
1/3rd Andouille, 1/3rd Italian, and 1/3rd Arts #3.. Lets do a boudin soon..
All we need is a few that wanna invest a little capital for some link...
Let me know... 
Randall


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

nice batch, how much water do you use, for 10 lbs of meat, i want to make a small batch but no sure on the water. thanks


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

screamingdrag said:


> nice batch, how much water do you use, for 10 lbs of meat, i want to make a small batch but no sure on the water. thanks


 I don't understand that question... I don't use any water.. whats the water for.......


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I don't understand that question... I don't use any water.. whats the water for.......


Alot of sausage makers will essentially make a slurry with all of the spices and water to make mixing it easier. Seems to distribute the spices a little better. I have done it both ways.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

We have been using the Zach's Bohemian Sausage Mix that you can get from Allied-Kenco in a warm water slurry for several years now,but the set up that we are using has a commercial size Hobart mixer with arms that tumble everything to a complete mixture,but don't know how well the liquid would work without the tumbler. Just finished making this year's batch.


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

well just about every sausage recipe i have looked up all seem to ask for some water. so i thought you used water, but i guess it could be done both ways. one old guy told me that water will mix everything better and will also flow easier through the stuffer, and give you less air pockets in the sausage links. but thats what i have heard, dont really know.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like cheatin ta me.. I have a stainless mixer that does 17lbs. at a time so I have never used water... Interesting info tho....


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so no water for me, thanks. so how long do i cook them and at what degrees. should i set smoker at 165 and leave till internal is 155, or what. thanks


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

screamingdrag said:


> ok so no water for me, thanks. so how long do i cook them and at what degrees. should i set smoker at 165 and leave till internal is 155, or what. thanks


 180 and make sure you use 1/4 teaspoon #1 cure per pound.. 152 is done but the sausages usually vary in size... cook the bigguns to 154 and all is good... toss em in some cool water when ya pullem and cool them quick....


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

ok 180 it is, so how many hours does it take


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

screamingdrag said:


> ok 180 it is, so how many hours does it take


Until its done. Depends on how much is in the box. We are smoking 150+ lbs today and it will take 6+hrs. 100#'s might take 4.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I always use ice water when I make mine, 1 cup to 5 Lbs. of meat. Mixes better and stuffs easier, especially when doing 18 mm slim jims.

Dave


----------



## rodmir (May 22, 2006)

I agree, 1 cup of icewater per 5 pounds of meat.


----------

